# BFL super tournamant on sinclair



## willh (Sep 22, 2009)

who's going? ought to be some good fish caught with this new water


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not fishing the BFL but,I am glad to see some stain/mudThe clear water was killing me.


----------



## willh (Sep 22, 2009)

i'm with you rather fish mud than clear water


----------



## mctech (Sep 22, 2009)

i hope they are biting i only need one fish to make the regional. good luck to everyone.


----------



## david w. (Sep 22, 2009)

do you have to have a decked out 30,000 dollar boat to fish in tournamants?


----------



## bigbass07 (Sep 22, 2009)

this aint gonna change the bite at all. 6-1/2 #'s makes the cut if they take 30 boats and 15 will be leading on day one 12#'s day two. 28#'s max for the win. if the mud stabilizes the bite will be soso, if we keep getting fresh rain til then it's gonna be tough, but hey we are talking bout good ole sinclair. stain is my friend.


----------



## bigbass07 (Sep 22, 2009)

david13 said:


> do you have to have a decked out 30,000 dollar boat to fish in tournamants?



long as its got livewells and i think it has to be 18ft long. look on the web site flwoutdoors and they have all the restriction.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 22, 2009)

You dont even need a boat to fish BFL, But I would suggest you have a pretty nice boat before going Boater in a BFL.


----------



## Hawgdog (Sep 22, 2009)

I will be there. Cant wait to punch a 1 1/2 oz. wieght through the mud to catch a good limit.


----------



## bigbass07 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hawgdog said:


> I will be there. Cant wait to punch a 1 1/2 oz. wieght through the mud to catch a good limit.



you couldnt catch a cold in the artic circle butt naked. justkiddin i'm headed that way on thursday.


----------



## Hawgdog (Sep 22, 2009)

Ya Big Ol Goob! I can catch anything that bites my bait really really hard and wont let go.


----------



## willh (Sep 22, 2009)

personally i think bigbass07 is right on with the cut at 6 1/2 but 28 sounds high for the win but like he said its sinclair if any lake can fool you its this one


----------



## Hawgdog (Sep 22, 2009)

willh said:


> personally i think bigbass07 is right on with the cut at 6 1/2 but 28 sounds high for the win but like he said its sinclair if any lake can fool you its this one




I agree. It is going to be low weights that do well.


----------



## fburris (Sep 23, 2009)

I have been in 17 footers before with a 115. I don't know what they require though. The boat makes no differecnce if you can get to your holes in time to catch fish and get back to weigh in. A faster boat just gives you more fishing time. And, well, they ride so good if its a ranger. LOL. I have a Stratos though! Looks like it has to be at least 16 foot, no minimum HP, and have a rear deck with livewells. So you can fish your jon boat.


----------



## willh (Sep 23, 2009)

i would recomend at least a 18 ft w/150hp. does anyone on here remember the regional on lake murray last year, i was wishing my boat was bigger riding back to the weigh in on day2!


----------



## Robbie101 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, if my 17' with the 115 aint big enough, O well..... Im out i reckon cuz i aint going to buy another one anytime soon..


----------



## Bear 75 (Sep 23, 2009)

Best of luck to you boys Murder creek looked like Peanut Butter


----------



## shoalbass (Sep 23, 2009)

willh said:


> i would recomend at least a 18 ft w/150hp. does anyone on here remember the regional on lake murray last year, i was wishing my boat was bigger riding back to the weigh in on day2!


I will be there trying to win the co-angler points.
We were comming back to weigh in last year at Murray and we speared a wave and broke the trolling motor.  We had at least 4 inches of water in the bottom of the boat and when I saw the water comming in I just knew we were going to lose al our equipment but thank goodness we didn't.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll be there, might be a little tough.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 23, 2009)

> I have been in 17 footers before with a 115. I don't know what they require though. The boat makes no differecnce if you can get to your holes in time to catch fish and get back to weigh in. A faster boat just gives you more fishing time. And, well, they ride so good if its a ranger. LOL. I have a Stratos though! Looks like it has to be at least 16 foot, no minimum HP, and have a rear deck with livewells. So you can fish your jon boat.



Dont sell that Stratos short Brother!..........I co-angled a whole season, I will take that Stratos over a Ranger ANYDAY!! The one I fished in at Eufala had a 225 Evinrude HO and it would have SMOKED the Ranger with a 250 Yammy!
My bud(Bassamasta) has a Merc 250 pushing his Stratos and I have fished out of it too!  Thats 2 stratos and I have fished out of 4 Rangers-DEFINITELY LOVE the Stratos!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 23, 2009)

Hawgdog said:


> I will be there. Cant wait to punch a 1 1/2 oz. wieght through the mud to catch a good limit.



Don't know how much will be strained out by Lake Oconee, but there's several inches of Georgia red clay headed that way from Athens, Hard Labor Creek, and Richland Creek.

Greenbriar Creek has as much water as the Oconee usually has.


----------



## pbmang (Sep 23, 2009)

bfriendly said:


> My bud(Bassamasta) has a Merc 250 pushing his Stratos and I have fished out of it too!  Thats 2 stratos and I have fished out of 4 Rangers-DEFINITELY LOVE the Stratos!



Brians is a 225    He can just about out run my Skeeter and I have a 250.  I think he has one of the best looking color schemes of any boat I have seen.



shoalbass said:


> I will be there trying to win the co-angler points.
> We were comming back to weigh in last year at Murray and we speared a wave and broke the trolling motor.  We had at least 4 inches of water in the bottom of the boat and when I saw the water comming in I just knew we were going to lose al our equipment but thank goodness we didn't.



I'll be doing the same for the boater side    The weather on Murry was brutal.  I remember we had to drive over 4 or 5 trees to get back to our cabin after the second day (we were staying in the park).



bigbass07 said:


> this aint gonna change the bite at all. 6-1/2 #'s makes the cut if they take 30 boats and 15 will be leading on day one 12#'s day two. 28#'s max for the win. if the mud stabilizes the bite will be soso, if we keep getting fresh rain til then it's gonna be tough, but hey we are talking bout good ole sinclair. stain is my friend.



It has to change.  With this amount of new water coming into the system the water level, temps. and water color are all going to change.  You can probably still catch them fishing the same ways, but I will guarantee the best bite on the lake will not be the same as it is today.  I hope it's a tough tournament because those are the ones I tend to do well in.  My whole game plan this tournament is to put 1 12" fish in the boat and then fish to win.  All I need is 1 to ensure I'm in the regional and then I will need a high finish because I need to beat Kip by about 70 points.


----------



## Hawgdog (Sep 23, 2009)

This tournament is definately going to test all the anglers. I can tell you that the mud is going to test the minds of the best anglers on the tour. I remember the first 2 tournaments of the year (Sinclair/Oconee) when the mud came rolling in during the tournament hours and it screwed with my mind big time.


----------



## pbmang (Sep 23, 2009)

My avatar pic is from the Oconee tournament.  We stayed in the mud all day and didn't catch much, but what we did catch were nice.   I only had 4 fish (bounced a 3lber off the side of the boat) for 13-12 and ended up in 15th and my co had 10-14 with 5 fish and ended up in 13th.  That was the day I got over my fear of mud


----------



## Hawgdog (Sep 23, 2009)

Yea.. I did OK in the first 2 tourneys in the mud but no where close to what I was catchin in practice. I think I finished 25th at Sinclair and 13ish at Oconee. But the mud got in my mellon bad. I got to questioning myself pretty bad. How did you do at West Point and Eufaula?


----------



## GARYRANGER521 (Sep 23, 2009)

I`ll be there and I hope it is dirty. The tougher the tournament the more it levels the playing field.    Gary


----------



## pbmang (Sep 23, 2009)

Hawgdog said:


> Yea.. I did OK in the first 2 tourneys in the mud but no where close to what I was catchin in practice. I think I finished 25th at Sinclair and 13ish at Oconee. But the mud got in my mellon bad. I got to questioning myself pretty bad. How did you do at West Point and Eufaula?



I got 20th at the Point and slipped a little at Eufaula and got 60th


----------



## Hawgdog (Sep 23, 2009)

pbmang said:


> I got 20th at the Point and slipped a little at Eufaula and got 60th



you oughta be close to the top in points then.


----------



## pbmang (Sep 23, 2009)

5th right now


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Please take all your rods and tackle into the room with you if you are staying in a hotel. Leave your boxes open and empty so they dont get the crow bar treatment
I have been hearing some bad stories lately.


----------



## mctech (Sep 23, 2009)

hey  chris it was a good day at occone im with you on only needing one fish to make the regional. ill see you at sinclair. ps.i thought you didnt remember that fish slide down the boat haha


----------



## fburris (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey..Good luck to all you guys that are fishing Sinclair.. I hope you all do well. I will be there as well..I hope I can't lift my arm to get my check from using all those arm muscles to fight big fish...LOL..I just do not want to zero!


----------



## fburris (Sep 23, 2009)

bfriendly said:


> Dont sell that Stratos short Brother!..........I co-angled a whole season, I will take that Stratos over a Ranger ANYDAY!! The one I fished in at Eufala had a 225 Evinrude HO and it would have SMOKED the Ranger with a 250 Yammy!
> My bud(Bassamasta) has a Merc 250 pushing his Stratos and I have fished out of it too!  Thats 2 stratos and I have fished out of 4 Rangers-DEFINITELY LOVE the Stratos!



Well I do love my Stratos! But it honestly doesn't ride as good as a Ranger..I like the ride, not the speed! I think I am getting old! LOL!


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Sep 23, 2009)

I am 23rd on the co-anglers side. Even if I do make the regional  I won't be able to fish it. The Southern Open 3 is the same weekend. I still want to climb some in the standings.  This is my first year fishing the BFL and I need something good to shoot for next year. Just for fun here is one I caught today.


----------



## willh (Sep 23, 2009)

looks like all of us are in the same boat just  wanting to catch one squeaker to make the regional and then swing for the fences


----------



## Hawgdog (Sep 23, 2009)

Eugene Stinson said:


> I am 23rd on the co-anglers side. Even if I do make the regional  I won't be able to fish it. The Southern Open 3 is the same weekend. I still want to climb some in the standings.  This is my first year fishing the BFL and I need something good to shoot for next year. Just for fun here is one I caught today.



Great Job dude! I hope you have had a great time this year in the BFL. I hope you continue to fish them and do well in them and eventually move up to the boater side!


----------



## Hawgdog (Sep 23, 2009)

willh said:


> looks like all of us are in the same boat just  wanting to catch one squeaker to make the regional and then swing for the fences



Yea, I am 2nd in the points as a boater. I am looking for one 12 incher to move on to the land of giants at Seminole.


----------



## pbmang (Sep 24, 2009)

Eugene Stinson said:


> I am 23rd on the co-anglers side. Even if I do make the regional  I won't be able to fish it. The Southern Open 3 is the same weekend. I still want to climb some in the standings.  This is my first year fishing the BFL and I need something good to shoot for next year. Just for fun here is one I caught today.



I'm in the same boat, but figure I'm going to fish the regional since there is a chance to make the All American and win some serious $$$


----------



## Trizey (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie101 said:


> Well, if my 17' with the 115 aint big enough, O well..... Im out i reckon cuz i aint going to buy another one anytime soon..



Now your boat is up for sale.  What changed your mind in two days?


----------



## willh (Sep 24, 2009)

pbmang i'm with you making the all american is huge


----------



## bigbass07 (Sep 24, 2009)

i went to the big sinclair today , really surprised me the water was extremely clear in rooty (lanier clear) up the oconne at crooked creek it was 3ft vis. up little river well it was tomatoe soup. the lake was just up to the bottom of the docks. fishing was soso it still will not take that much to make the cut.

on the way home the tongue on the trailer exploded at the ball thousand wonders it didn't jump off the ball. new one may not be here by the bfl, ranger has to order it then ship it. if not i will swap to a coangler i quess and hope for the draw that knows nothing like usual or borrow a boat .


----------



## pbmang (Sep 24, 2009)

Hawgdog said:


> Yea, I am 2nd in the points as a boater. I am looking for one 12 incher to move on to the land of giants at Seminole.



Nice!  You are deffently in striking distance to win the overall points.



willh said:


> pbmang i'm with you making the all american is huge



Yeah, the Opens are cool, but don't really equate to much for co-anglers.  Plus I'd like my shot at the 100 g's


----------



## Hawgdog (Sep 25, 2009)

bigbass07 said:


> i went to the big sinclair today , really surprised me the water was extremely clear in rooty (lanier clear) up the oconne at crooked creek it was 3ft vis. up little river well it was tomatoe soup. the lake was just up to the bottom of the docks. fishing was soso it still will not take that much to make the cut.
> 
> on the way home the tongue on the trailer exploded at the ball thousand wonders it didn't jump off the ball. new one may not be here by the bfl, ranger has to order it then ship it. if not i will swap to a coangler i quess and hope for the draw that knows nothing like usual or borrow a boat .



Sorry Dude! That stinks....Hope you get it fixed this week.


----------



## Robbie101 (Sep 25, 2009)

Trizey said:


> Now your boat is up for sale.  What changed your mind in two days?



I may have something worked out on a 02 Triton. Its  not that i don't really like my boat because i do and im not wanting to sell it because of the flw or the bfl or what ever, that doesn't really make a hill of beans to me. To be honest i do like the fact that i can go fish for $35 bucks where it takes a little more then that for a bigger boat. Just need more room, not speed, ROOM..


----------



## Mike Harris (Sep 25, 2009)

Shawn - just FYI - they have more co-anglers than boaters signed up right now.  You need to figure out a way to go as a boater.  If not, hope we draw out together......

Hawgdog - is that you Jeremy?  Did you change your handle?


----------



## bigbass07 (Sep 25, 2009)

mike, ranger called today and they have it on the way i think saturday delivery. i also called the trailer manufacture and they are sending one also. i should be ready to go .


----------



## bassamasta (Sep 25, 2009)

Looking forward to the tournament, good luck to all.


----------



## Hawgdog (Sep 26, 2009)

12 pds won the Berrys. 10 pds was second place! I heard they caught em all in the mouth.


----------



## willh (Sep 27, 2009)

i went to all my best spots yesterday to shake em off and didn't get bit. oh well going to tell my co angler hope for the best because i'm going to do the same thing. I know that they are there hope it was just the weather. i did wack the warmouth though!


----------



## bigbass07 (Sep 27, 2009)

willh said:


> i went to all my best spots yesterday to shake em off and didn't get bit. oh well going to tell my co angler hope for the best because i'm going to do the same thing. I know that they are there hope it was just the weather. i did wack the warmouth though!



mustard been flipin the grass. thats all i could catch out of it thursday was warmouth


----------



## willh (Sep 27, 2009)

i couldn't get bit in the grass either the warmouth came out from under docks with brush. i know when u put 140-160 boats on a lake you've got a few guys that will wack em but i believe its going real tough  tx.


----------



## jaybo81 (Sep 29, 2009)

this thread has died reckon no one wants to give up ne secrets lol  i talked to a guy today he said the bite has picked up a good bit


----------



## pbmang (Sep 29, 2009)

Im sure with these cooler temps this week, the bite will only get better.


----------



## Hawgdog (Sep 29, 2009)

Italked to a guy today that said they are killing a buzzbait fished on a carolina rig in 35 feet of water!!    JK


----------



## fburris (Oct 1, 2009)

Thats a black buzzbait at that hawgog.....Oh and 2 pound test leader. I can't get them to hit anything else...


----------



## bigbass07 (Oct 1, 2009)

that lake is on fire right now. i been twice times and put zero keepers in the boat. i have heard a few are getting some big bites but i think they must be smokin something illeagal . this is by far as tough as i have ever seen it . my self and 2 others spilt up today pre fishing , fish the same pockets at the same time covering alot of good water and we (they) managed to put 3 keepers in 2 of the 3 boats. someone will have 15# on day one but they want back it up on day two. this will be one of those t-ments that a 5# fish will go futher than you ever thought it would. good luck to all and see you on the water.


----------



## pbmang (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm heading out in about 4 hours.  We will see you guys down there.  I'll be in a red/white skeeter with allatoonainfo.com stickers on the windshield.  Give me a shout if you see me!


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 2, 2009)

pbmang said:


> I'm heading out in about 4 hours.  We will see you guys down there.  I'll be in a red/white skeeter with allatoonainfo.com stickers on the windshield.  Give me a shout if you see me!



Good luck out there, The water was high all week and actually went over my seawall saturday night.
I hope you packed your spinerbaits


----------

